# Midas/RD size



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

Greeting

I have Midas/RD (more Midas imo) for exactly 1 year now, I'm guessing he's was about 3-4 months old when i go him. He have really nice color and very active however he seem small compared to some specimen's I've seen on Youtube and various websites. He about 8 and 9 inches, tail included, he look a lot less impressive compared to 12+ inches specimen's I've seen.

He live alone in a 90 gallons tank with a few dithers. I feed him NLS, Omega One and Hikari pellets, alternating each brand. I also give him freeze dried bloodworms or krill once per week. I do at least one 40% water change every week, sometime 25% water change every 2 days.

So my question is, can he still grow, knowing that he probably won't grow as fast now?

Around what age he will grow a nuchal hump? If he have the gene of course.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

They grow really quickly until they hit about half their adult size, and then they slow down quite a bit. But they continue to grow (very slowly) for a couple years. I have an adult male that I got from a friend when the fish was about 2 years old (the friend had bred the fish and raised it). He was probably about 11" when I got him at 2 years old. I've had him for about four years now, and he's grown to 14" in that time. So he's added a couple inches after reaching the 2-year age mark.

As for the nuchal hump...at 8-9" he probably would have started to develop one if he was going to. Are you sure it's a male?


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi

Thank you for sharing the info and experience with Midas/RD growth rate.

According to the answer's I got on a post I made in August 2010, it's a male.
Here's the post : http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=216722&highlight=

I can post more recent pictures tonigh.


----------



## Steve.W. (Apr 16, 2010)

> That's actually very inaccurate, and with most cichlids is wrong. Pointed dorsals - or any other fin - are not an accurate indication of sex at all, especially in American cichlids. Also - there is no telling what hump size any fish will get. Just because it may be a male, doesn't mean it will get a hump. Development depends on many different factors, such as genetics, dominance, feeding, water and living conditions...etc.
> 
> In order to tell, we'd need a good picture of the vent of your fish (right by the anal fin). Very nice fish though.


Above is a quote from SinisterKisses on your original thread. You really do need to vent these fish to be 100% sure. I know of somebody who we were both convinced had a male, that was until *She*_ started laying eggs two years after he bought her. I can't wait to see updated pics of you fish, it looks very nice in your original post._


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

Remeasured him and he's more between 9 and 10 inch's, tail included.
I'm guessing he can still grow a little bit more if he's a male and reached max size if it's a female?

Here are updated pictures of him taken just a few minutes ago.
http://s937.photobucket.com/albums/ad212/LordDracula75/Red Devil/


----------



## Steve.W. (Apr 16, 2010)

That is a beauty LordDracula. Lovely shape and colour.


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

Steve.W. said:


> That is a beauty LordDracula. Lovely shape and colour.


Thank. Love his shape and color too, if only he can grow a nuchal hump he would be perfect..


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

U said he looks a lot less impressive then other 11-12 inch. That's an impressive rd/midas. I love the white on him ,awesome looking rd/midas


----------



## Steve.W. (Apr 16, 2010)

SinisterKisses said:


> They grow really quickly until they hit about half their adult size, and then they slow down quite a bit. But they continue to grow (very slowly) for a couple years. I have an adult male that I got from a friend when the fish was about 2 years old (the friend had bred the fish and raised it). He was probably about 11" when I got him at 2 years old. I've had him for about four years now, and he's grown to 14" in that time. So he's added a couple inches after reaching the 2-year age mark.
> 
> As for the nuchal hump...at 8-9" he probably would have started to develop one if he was going to. Are you sure it's a male?


Have you got a picture of your male please SK? I love seeing these big Amphilophus species. :thumb:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Hopefully the OP doesn't mind....

This is Talon.


----------



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)

I use to have a 11" male red devil without that much of a hump. I'm feeding my new juvenile RD with Sumo Red and time will tell if his hump grows a little bigger.


----------



## Steve.W. (Apr 16, 2010)

What a beauty SK. Thank you. I have kept a wide variety of New World Cichlids, but I find myself always coming back to the Amphilophus complex. They have everything in my opinion. I would like to raise a pair of true Trimac's next.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks  He's my baby.


----------

